# Sailing Cartoon



## RumHead (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi,
Just started drawing a sailing related cartoon for my site. Here's a couple of my favorites. Always be open for any sailing related cartoon topic suggestions too. Didn't know if I should post the toon or the link, or if this was even the right place (please sailnet vigilantes, don't come down on me  )
PyratSail - The Tampa Bay Sailing Blog | Close Hauled OCTOBER 27TH!
PyratSail - The Tampa Bay Sailing Blog | Close Hauled 8-4


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I like this one:










The Jimmy Buffett one was kind of sick, twisted and gross... but funny.


----------



## N0NJY (Oct 19, 2008)

[email protected] the Buffet one. Ok, I think he'd get a kick out of that one.

I'm a really BIG Buffet fan, too bad he's such a silly Lib  but I won't bring that up here. hahaha


----------



## RumHead (Sep 15, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> The Jimmy Buffett one was kind of sick, twisted and gross... but funny.


It kind of worries me that it even popped into my mind while listening to the song in my car - where the heck did that come from!?!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

A cannibalistic subconscious... 


RumHead said:


> It kind of worries me that it even popped into my mind while listening to the song in my car - where the heck did that come from!?!


----------



## RumHead (Sep 15, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> A cannibalistic subconscious...


...or a saltier margarita.


----------



## RumHead (Sep 15, 2008)

*Recent Toon*

Hope this brightens your day - even a little.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

RumHead said:


> Hope this brightens your day - even a little.


VERY FUNNY!  

"Hey kid, you'll put your eye out!"


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

ROFL... that's good. 


RumHead said:


> Hope this brightens your day - even a little.


----------



## LittleMissMagic (Oct 13, 2006)

RumHead said:


> Hope this brightens your day - even a little.


Hilarious!
Just for the record though:
Buffet: food bar on a cruise ship.
Buffett: Popular margarita swilling bard


----------



## RumHead (Sep 15, 2008)

LittleMissMagic said:


> Hilarious!
> Just for the record though:
> Buffet: food bar on a cruise ship.
> Buffett: Popular margarita swilling bard


Someone else just caught that too. Listened to him forever, but can't remember how to spell his name. Stupid rum. I think it may be a good way to avoid a lawsuit though. That's the first thing my friends told me - "you're going to get sued!" I may have to go into hiding if some crazy parrot head gets wind of it.


----------



## Delirious (Dec 16, 2001)

<<. . . some crazy parrot head . . . >>

Hey! I represent that remark!


----------



## RumHead (Sep 15, 2008)

*Another Cartoon*

Here's one from last week to hopefully humorize the day.


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

RumHead said:


> Here's one from last week to hopefully humorize the day.


 You are quite talented Rummy. I look forward to more of your offerings.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

Define redundancy.



Delirious said:


> <<. . .crazy parrot head . . . >>


Excellent!!


----------



## RumHead (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks everybody- I shoot for a 'toon every Monday. I usually get around to posting it here a couple days later. You know, the rum and all...


----------



## SOUNDBOUNDER (Dec 16, 2008)

Good Stuff!!!!


----------



## RumHead (Sep 15, 2008)

*'Nother Toon*

Don't know if I should keep putting these in the same thread, but here goes. Hope you get a laugh.


----------



## KODAD (Jan 9, 2008)

good stuff!!!


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice...........
Not to hijack your thread, but it reminds me of the two sailors adrift after a collision, One hands the other a bottle of Rum and tells him to "Feel free and drink up", just before the CG arrives on sceen.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

LOL... that's priceless.... 


RumHead said:


> Don't know if I should keep putting these in the same thread, but here goes. Hope you get a laugh.


----------



## RumHead (Sep 15, 2008)

sailortjk1 said:


> Nice...........
> Not to hijack your thread, but it reminds me of the two sailors adrift after a collision, One hands the other a bottle of Rum and tells him to "Feel free and drink up", just before the CG arrives on sceen.


I like that! I've been meaning to do something rum related.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Rum, those are funny


Nice website BTW


----------

